# NYPD OIS armed Robbery, a&b op



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Alright a few things need to be talked about....

Go!




Press release.





Manhattan, New York - The NYPD released body camera footage of two New York City police officers shooting a knife-wielding man in the East Village on June 4. Police Officer Jillian Suarez and Police Officer Bryan Rozanski, both assigned to patrol in uniform in the 9th Precinct, fired a total of two shots from their service firearms during a confrontation with a subject, later identified as Peyman Bahadoran, a 55-year-old male. The incident began at 6:38 a.m. when Police Officer Suarez and her partner, Police Officer Melissa Brown, entered the deli. Bahadoran began yelling at Officer Brown as he entered the location behind her. He pulled a twelve-inch "Defender Xtreme" knife from a sheath that was attached to the right side of his leg and menaced her with the knife. Police Officer Brown discharged her conducted electrical weapon or "Taser" at Bahadoran. The Taser probes did not make contact with the subject, rendering it ineffective. Police Officer Brown went behind the counter while Police Officer Suarez moved outside of the deli and requested additional police assistance over her portable radio. Bahadoran directed his attention towards a deli employee and demanded a pack of cigarettes. When he placed the knife on the counter to pick up the cigarettes, the deli employee grabbed the knife and handed it to Officer Brown. Bahadoran confronted Police Officer Suarez, who was pointing her service firearm at him, at the entrance to the deli. Bahadoran shoved Officer Suarez back as he exited the deli. Police Officer Rozanski arrived, along with Police Officer Michael Murphy and Lieutenant Luis Machado, in response to the call for assistance. The officers commanded Bahadoran to comply, but he reached toward the sheath and then lunged at Lieutenant Machado. Officers Rozanski and Suarez each fired one shot from their service firearms at Bahadoran. Bahadoran suffered a gunshot wound to his left arm and a gunshot wound to the lower back. Police officers on the scene called for medical assistance and applied a tourniquet to his left arm. Bahadoran was transported to Bellevue Hospital, where he was admitted and treated for his injuries. Police Officers Suarez and Murphy were equipped with body-worn cameras that were activated for this incident. Lieutenant Luis Machado and Police Officers Brown and Rozanski were not equipped with body-worn cameras on this date. Bahadoran was charged with Robbery 1st Degree, Menacing a Police Officer, Menacing 2nd Degree, and Menacing 3rd Degree.


----------



## res2244 (Feb 28, 2020)

I’m still a civilian but even I know that shooting within the crossfire of an officer and LEAVING YOUR PARTNER BEHIND WITH AN AGGRESSIVE SUBJECT is just bad policing..... like come on..... she definitely had too much tunnel vision when she discharged her service weapon as the subject was unarmed and surrounded by 4 officers including herself. The thing that really surprised me is the fact that the officer who stayed inside the store didn't shoot the subject as he was charging at her with the knife (prior to the subject being disarmed I mean).


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Just because you wear the uniform, doesn't mean you're a fucking cop. Blondie needs to be bounced hard and never be a cop ever again.

Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

What the heck did we just watch? 

This has been out for a while now and it hasn't gotten any easier to watch since the first time I saw it.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

The radio isn't going to help you solve problems NOW. 

Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Press, press! over and out.
That whole thing should have ended in the store the second that knife came out.


----------

